# Classics w/ shoes



## Leeana (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello,

Was reading the journal today and noticed a paticular classic stallion that i liked that was shown this year was shod in his photos, i know classics can be shod, but why would you shoe one? What kind of shoe would you use / can you use? This horse was shown halter this year, not drivng...so is it to correct something or ?

Thank you!

Leeana H.


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 4, 2008)

Classics can be shown with shoes. Usually they don't have excessive foot that I've seen, and I think they can only have a lightweight (under 6oz) evenly weighted plate (think keg shoes). I have heard from more than one person that a shod pony in halter has a more finished appearance, and I am pretty sure that lots of Pleasure and Roadster classics are shod, too.

Andrea


----------



## JourneysEnd (Nov 4, 2008)

That's pretty much it.

Lightweight keg shoe, evenly weighted, no clips, calks, or trailers.

Shoe cannot entend beyond the bulbs of the heel ( this limits the length of hoof you can leave on )

Usually you just put fronts on.

I've noticed more people are wanting shoes on their classics.


----------



## ~Stacie~ (Nov 4, 2008)

Shoeing a classic is recommended due to the enhancement of movement as well as the presentation of a more finished horse. The rules state that the heal including a plate is not to exceed 1 ¾ inches so that there is no build up of foot like some of the Modern and Modern Pleasure ponies. The shoe can not have clips, calks, grabs, toe weights ect… and no pads allowed. I have not found where there is a weight limit on the Classic shoes. I know that there is a weight limit on the MP Country Pleasure shoes of 6 oz excluding nails and no pads allowed. The first Classic shoeing rules that I can find in the book are on page 176 part K. I’ll have to finish reading the Classic section to see if there is more on the shoeing under specific sections. My Husband is a farrier and he knows most of the shoeing rules.


----------



## Belinda (Nov 5, 2008)

Leeana said:


> Hello,
> Was reading the journal today and noticed a paticular classic stallion that i liked that was shown this year was shod in his photos, i know classics can be shod, but why would you shoe one? What kind of shoe would you use / can you use? This horse was shown halter this year, not drivng...so is it to correct something or ?
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


Leeana,

Not sure if you are talking about Knightcap that I showed this year? But he did wear shoes and was only shown at halter , actually I had 3 classics that were shod this year.. And mostly because they pawed so bad that they would screw up their toes , so thus the reason for shoes !! Then they could dig their way to China and it was not a big deal.. No hidden secrets there !! Just tired of fighting the pawing !!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 5, 2008)

Belinda said:


> Leeana said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Yes, actually it was Knightcap



. Liked him ALLOT and got to looking close at his photo and noticed the shoes, which my farrier was out a few weeks ago and i had asked him about shoes but told him i would need to think about it some more, but



.

Have two over classics standing out in the barn to be shown next year, one i do not want to in any way enhance her movement so maybe something very very light for her, but i see what you mean about the finished appearance...really does make a difference i think too. Will have to do some thinking between now and the next farrier visit...

Thank you !!!

Leeana


----------



## minih (Nov 5, 2008)

> Not sure if you are talking about Knightcap


Love, love, love this horse! Got to see him several times over the summer since we were at a lot of the same shows with Belinda. I remember the first time I saw him was at Tunica and my jaw liked to have hit the ground. Beautiful!


----------



## Keri (Nov 5, 2008)

Good idea!!! My classic paws like crazy too!!!



I can see how it would bring on a more finished look and enhance the movement in roadster horses.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 6, 2008)

That would make since. Classics are like Morgans, and park arabians, and most of the time, these breeds are trained with weighted shoes. I'm not suprised they use them on ponies.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 6, 2008)

> Celtic Hill Farm Posted Today, 02:52 PM That would make since. Classics are like Morgans, and park arabians, and most of the time, these breeds are trained with weighted shoes. I'm not suprised they use them on ponies.


I think you are confusing the classic shetland, with the modern shetland...extreme action like the hackneys ext or "piston" / breaking level movement that you are talking of is not what i at all deseried in the classic shetlands.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, lol...


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi All: Just another point of view on the shoeing of the Classics. One of the reasons that Howard and I fell in love with the Classics was their beautiful, natural movement. The fact that they did not have to be shod to show had great appeal to us. We live in a remote part of N. California and finding a shoer even for horses ain't easy, so getting the show ponies shod will not be as convenient for us as it might be for others -- which is our problem, not anyone else's. It appears that there is a definite trend toward shoeing Classics these days (as well as some longer hooves) and for us, at Step-N-Stone, with all the increased costs associated with showing, if in order to be competive we have to shoe, our days in the show ring are numbered. I suspect that we are not the only ones who will face that decision. I believe that one of the reasons for the explosive growth of the Classics was because they were a more 'natural' appearing pony. Yes, I know they're conditioned and groomed to the nines, but it was something that anyone who was willing to put in the elbow grease and time could accomplish and still be competitive in the show ring. We have regularly shown 4 to 6 ponies a year, but if in order to win, we have to shoe, that number will drop to 1 or 2...maybe none. For me personally, I think it is an unfortunate trend, because as time goes on, I'll predict that soon enough you won't be able to tell a shod Classic from a shod Mod. Pleasure. I don't mean to be doom and gloom, nor complain about what others feel they need to do to win, but I thought I'd present the opposite side of the coin. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I don't know if it is a trend or not. I have only shod one classic and its the same reason Belinda states, pawing. Some blood lines just tend to paw more than others. I have one classic that likes to paw. Now I have rubber mats under her and it takes much longer for her to paw her way to an uneven foot.

I don't think it is a trend. I think an unshod can look just as nice as a shod classic. I don't think it is something the judges are going to be looking for.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 8, 2008)

I sincerely hope that Shirlee is wrong and this isnt a trend. But it does worry me. I know years ago when we showed our Modern Pleasure we never put shoes on her and she was very competitive. But in the last couple years people seem to think you HAVE to put shoes on a Mod Pleasure to compete. I have talked with several people who would love to buy a mod pleasure but have been told they have to be shod so they dont buy them. So I can see the same thing happening with Classics but I really hope it doesnt.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Nov 8, 2008)

I, too, most sincerely, hope that I am wrong and that as as my grandmother always said, I'm running down the road to meet trouble. It is just that over the past few years I have seen more and more Classics, for whatever reasons, entering the ring shod and quite frankly, it is hard to be competitive when you go up against a shod animal and yours isn't. Someone even made the comment that they liked shoeing because it gave the animal a more 'finished' appearance. I'm not complaining or even meaning to argue about it, but if that idea prevails, you will see what may or may not be a trend right now, definitely become the norm. It's just something we all need to think about before we go too far down that road, although, I fear we're already traveled a pretty good distance down it. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Keri (Nov 8, 2008)

One of the many reasons I got a classic over a modern is becuase I didn't have to shoe them. I would hate it if I did have to start shoeing him, but it would definately be cheaper than shoeing a modern!


----------



## Karen S (Nov 10, 2008)

Good Morning,

Shoeing is everyone's own personal choice. Lite plate and no pads, evenly weighted shoe. I know that a good farrier that knows how to shoe ponies are few and far between. I'm lucky to have one that knows his stuff and I do appreciate him and try to keep him busy in my area so he will keep coming back.

I do shoe my Classic mare in which I show in the halter and driving division. I shoe her because I do drive on payment and asphalt roads. Shoes protect the feet from being bruised or damaged. Like Belinda, she also paws and would take her toe right off. My other Classic mare doesn't wear shoes and is shown barefoot and I do just fine.

Karen


----------

